
Trashed: Inside the Deadly World of Private Garbage Collection - Someone
https://www.propublica.org/article/trashed-inside-the-deadly-world-of-private-garbage-collection?utm_campaign=sprout&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1515042948
======
cbm-vic-20
Not that type of garbage collection.

